# Bromoil



## michaeljamesphoto (Mar 23, 2012)

While waiting on my supplies, I'll post up my intermediate print!
It's scanned on a crappy $30 all-in-one, so don't judge based on that haha
Taken on Acros 100 w/ Nikon F4, 24mm f/2.8, Nikkor O56 filter, (over)developed in caffenol (oops...)
Printed on Ilford Multigrade FB Glossy, dev in Ilford Multigrade developer 1+14
I know it's a bit light overall, especially for bromoil, but I was pressed for time and didn't get to the final print I wanted, so this will be okay enough for practice for me


C&C is welcome


----------



## terri (Mar 24, 2012)

First off, I think you did well to ink up anything on glossy paper!   I've never used anything but matte finishes.   You have very nice detail in your shadow areas.   You already know that you have some areas that are too light, but it's hard to know if it's from blown areas of the negative, or if you could have burned them in while printing - or if you could have just added another layer of ink.    But overall, it looks like a nice job, the ink evenly applied.    Was this brush or roller inked?

Nice work!    Wonderful to see bromoils posted here.


----------



## michaeljamesphoto (Mar 25, 2012)

Unfortunately this is the intermediate print, not yet inked. 
The highlights were blown on the negative, I accidentally over-developed. I was used to just about any film going for about 15 minutes in caffenol, but I forgot acros is always much faster, caught it at 12 minutes but it was too late. 
If I had more time to work on the print I could have gotten more detail from them, but I was pressed for time. 
My supplies finally came today, and I'm on break from school (perfect timing) so I'll be making the matrix and inking up soon! It will be with a brush, I'm the type that would think a roller just wouldn't be the same hahaha


----------



## terri (Mar 25, 2012)

Rollers are fine, though I agree some folks think it's too easy.        But it's all about getting the look you want, and rollers do tend to yield a sharper, more photogenic-type image than brushes do, and a busier image can be better represented.     I like the look of brushes the most, it seems.   

Again, good luck working with the glossy paper, you may find it easier to practice inking with matte surfaces.     Post your results so we can see!


----------



## michaeljamesphoto (Mar 30, 2012)

First attempt, be kind haha
Considering I used a blown negative, ran out of time to make the print I really wanted, used glossy paper, and had brush bristles coming out everywhere, I'd say I'm very pleased with the result.
Any feedback/suggestions?


----------



## terri (Mar 30, 2012)

Congrats on getting through your first bromoil!      You already listed the things that were against you - correct those, and I bet you will be much happier with your subsequent attempts.   I can't stress enough switching to matte paper.    When you print, choose less contrasty negatives, too - remember that the print you make into your matrix should be about the most butt-ugly print you'll ever see: it should appear about a grade too flat and a good stop or so overexposed (darker).     You will be rewarded at inking time.    

The brushes will eventually stop shedding, but I agree it's a real PITA when breaking one in!    Do you have any kneaded erasers?    They are excellent to roll up and touch off brush bristles, as well as other pieces of debris that love that sticky ink.    

Keep it up!


----------



## michaeljamesphoto (Mar 30, 2012)

Much thanks! I used q-tips and tweezers to get the bulk of the debris off the print, it worked pretty well


----------

